# Phrag. Red Lightning



## Drorchid (Jul 10, 2008)

Phrag. Red Lightning is popowii x sargentianum. We were looking through the greenhouse this afternoon, to look for plants to bring for judging, and came across this beauty; it has darker red colored flowers than any I have seen from this cross.

















Robert


----------



## Magicboy (Jul 10, 2008)

:drool::clap:


----------



## John M (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Corbin (Jul 10, 2008)

What can I say but :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 10, 2008)

Ditto all of the above! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice colours...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2008)

That is beautiful! I hope you will have it judged. Not only the colors, but the shape looks great.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 10, 2008)

It is outstanding!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 11, 2008)

That is very nice,love it


----------



## Gilda (Jul 11, 2008)

:clap:Nice coloring !!!


----------



## PaphAddict (Jul 11, 2008)

great colors. Let us know how it does at judging.

Dave


----------



## toddybear (Jul 11, 2008)

Stunning flower!


----------



## swamprad (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 13, 2008)

PaphAddict said:


> great colors. Let us know how it does at judging.
> 
> Dave



How does an 82 point AM sound? Congrats! Was at a different table, but I think Creger was on the team, so she'll fill you in on the details. But...

Also, Jerry, Jason, Dr Rob et al sent down a Paph Jerry's Song 'Peach Wings' that our team awarded a 76 point HCC. If you go to the O Ltd site and search for the cross, you'll find a spread of four flowers- looks like the clone on the bottom left is 'Peach Wings'. The hybrid is Fumi's Delight X emersonii 'White Sail' (where FD=arm x mic). Guys, when you get the award description, the extra bit of "love" is my handywork. This clone seems to have taken all the nifty things from the parents and combined them into a very charming flower. This is also a case of an average sized flower doing ok because it has pleasing PROPORTION. It was just over 10 cm NS which makes it almost exactly AT the geometric mean for the AVERAGE expected size from those parents. Did we say "it's too small", no, we took it into consideration during pointing and voila. The staminode is absolutely eye-catching. It's strong points were its attractive proportion, excellent substance considering the parentage, and strong (but not perfect) form. Some stronger rose tesselation and a stronger stem woulda bumped it up a little, but the staminode color helped out. The bract and ovary are also lovely. The plant was in a 3.25" pot overflowing with pretty leaves- will be culturally spectacualr if you get a handful of flowers on it together! Looks like there is a lot of variability in the cross- can't wait to see more. Cheers! 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice job. Congrats to OL & all the folks there.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update Ernie!
:clap: Great job OL! :clap:


----------



## li'l frog (Jul 14, 2008)

Quick pic of the Paph awarded with the Red Lightning.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 14, 2008)

li'l frog said:


> Quick pic of the Paph awarded with the Red Lightning.


Very,very interesting stami. Looks like a roth staminode with wings!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 14, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Very,very interesting stami. Looks like a roth staminode with wings!



No, no roths in that staminode. In person, the emersonii cleavage is obvious. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2008)

Very 'shimmery'!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Ernie for the descriiption and the extra bit of "Love".

Here is a picture of Paph. Jerry's Song 'Peach Wings' before I sent it off for judging:







Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 15, 2008)

Ernie said:


> No, no roths in that staminode. In person, the emersonii cleavage is obvious.
> 
> -Ernie


I think I KNOW that Ernie. Looking at the red central color as a"bee's knee" with yellow wings on an otherwise flat picture. Come on Ernie, go along with me on this.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice Red Lightening! If you ever interested in trading a piece of this or another nice Red Lightening for a nice Patti MacHale...please let me know! I really like non besseae primary hybrids and would like to do some breeding with them and kovachii hybrids.

Here is my Patti


----------



## Ernie (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool. Honestly, it looks a little better in your pic than on Saturday. Charming! 

-Ernie


----------

